
Strength Training for Non-Athletes - rspivak
https://joshkaufman.net/strength-training-for-non-athletes/
======
tgerhard60
Click-baity title. Should actually be: A kettlebell workout if you can't lift
weights

I'm glad the author has found a way to get in shape that works so well for
him. However, the article as it stands is filled with content that may
dissuade others from using free weights to start a strength program.

